# Virtual Horn and Breath Controller



## Uiroo (Dec 19, 2018)

I just saw this video of the great Jeremy Soule and couldn't find this product anywhere.
Does anyone know if it's available somewhere?


----------



## pmcrockett (Dec 19, 2018)

He's using some version of the TEControl breath controller.


----------



## reddognoyz (Dec 19, 2018)

I don't think they make that model anymore but there are newer and improved models


----------



## Uiroo (Dec 19, 2018)

Thanks pmcrockett!


----------



## SchnookyPants (Dec 19, 2018)

The new one's the BBC2.
http://www.tecontrol.se/products/usb-midi-breath-bite-controller-2

199.99 euro. (Santa's bringin' mine).


----------



## SchnookyPants (Dec 19, 2018)

Here's a discussion here at VI from a month ago: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/the-reality-of-motion-and-breath-controllers.76941/


----------



## danbo (Dec 23, 2018)

I haven't tried that one but use the hornberg HB1 which is more expensive, but you get what you pay for. It's beautiful, a bit of a work of art and the programmability and usability is top drawer I'm a wind player and so having a professional breath controller is important for me.

The BBC2 seemed pricy for the build quality. If it was mass produced the price would be more like $25, anyhow I figured if I'm in for $200+ for a cheap (but not inexpensive) plastic BC, might as well go all the way and get a hornberg. FWIW.


----------



## RobertS (Dec 29, 2018)

Having used a TEControl breath controller (the original one, without tilt/nod) very successfully, I decided last year to try the HB1, thinking like you that it would be much better. I found it is less responsive than the TEControl, therefore back it went for a refund.


----------



## danbo (Dec 29, 2018)

RobertS said:


> Having used a TEControl breath controller (the original one, without tilt/nod) very successfully, I decided last year to try the HB1, thinking like you that it would be much better. I found it is less responsive than the TEControl, therefore back it went for a refund.



The curves (=responsiveness) are completely programmable. You can set it to stair step if you wish.


----------



## RobertS (Dec 29, 2018)

danbo said:


> The curves (=responsiveness) are completely programmable. You can set it to stair step if you wish.



It's not the curve shape I refer to, but the speed of the sensor. I found that no matter what settings I used on the HB1, I couldn't do fast attacks and flutter tongue as well as I can with the TEControl.


----------



## danbo (Dec 30, 2018)

RobertS said:


> It's not the curve shape I refer to, but the speed of the sensor. I found that no matter what settings I used on the HB1, I couldn't do fast attacks and flutter tongue as well as I can with the TEControl.



Flutter tongue! Interesting, as a professional clarinetist I've never used double tonguing, or heard the flutists use flutter. When I was young we would play around with it for fun, but other than maybe an odd band piece never had occasion for it, certainly not orchestral. By fast attack, do you mean like a marcato or accented attack, or no I guess you mean playing fast sixteenths or something. 

FWIW the clarinet (or any reed I believe) is impossible to tongue especially fast, I think flutists have it easier.


----------



## RobertS (Dec 30, 2018)

danbo said:


> By fast attack, do you mean like a marcato or accented attack, or no I guess you mean playing fast sixteenths or something.



Watch this video starting at 1:31 for an example (it's not me in the video)


----------

